# [modules/initramfs etc...] besoin d'infos (en cours)

## noobux

Salut à vous tous ! J'ai beaucoup de problème sous la gentoo pour vgaswitcheroo que je n'ai pas sous toutes les autres distribs (du moins debian/ubuntu/archlinux), j'aimerais connaitr l'origine de mon problème et pour cela il me faudrait la liste des modules qui se chargent automatiquement au démarrage de gentoo (pour "deboguer" la situation) seulement je trouve que le système de gestion des modules de gentoo est peu clair je n'arrive pas à comprendre exactement quels sont les mdoules chargés et ce que les initramfs de genkernel font et comment les modifier.

Je précise que j'ai compilé mon kernel avec la configuration de archlinux avec l'outil genkernel (malgré ça mon problème est résté).

Sous arch j'ai juste eu à blacklister radeon et après le switch est devenu possible. Sous gentoo je ne parviens pas à gérer ça, voilà merci d'avance  :Very Happy: .

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Tu n'as pas forcément besoin d'un initramfs au boot si ton noyau peu charger les drivers qui vont bien ...

Ex: Sur ma tour je n'ai pas d'initramfs mais sur mon portable j'ai du en créer un avec dracut pour gérer le boot splash avec plymouth.

```
qsearch dracut

sys-kernel/dracut Generic initramfs generation tool
```

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Plymouth

Francement, j'utilise jamais genkernel mais je te comprends au vu des soucis que tu as, genkernel qui contient un max de drivers et aurait pu t'aider ...

Pour blackliser les modules, va ds  /etc/moprobe.d, il y a un fichier pour cela.

je pense que tu as déja vu ce lien, je te le met au cas ou .

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Vga_switcheroo&hl=en&strip=1

----------

## noobux

Malheureusement hprofile (mais c'est loin d'être indispensable) ne marche pas pour la simple et bonne raison que le fichier xorg.conf ne marche pas, un X -configure me donne4 écrans (j'en ai un) ..., bref un ... pas possible. Moi sur toutes les autres distribs je me paramètre un kernel avec tout drm en modules (avec agpart intel) et modeset built in [*], ensuite je blacklist radeon (sous gentoo j'ai fais un simple blacklist radeon dans modprobe.d blacklist.conf) et ensuite je me fait 4 scripts : vgaswitcherooMBASH.sh  (qui active vgaswitcheroo si non activée en modprobant radeon),  intelMBASH.sh (switch intel à la prochaine session), radeonMBASH.sh (radeon prochaine session) et confradeonMBASH.sh (pour éteindre la carte ou changer le powermanagement). Je les met dans /usr/bin puis c'est parfait je controle tout, sous gentoo tout fonctionne comme prévu, au boot vagswitcheroo n'existe pas, je modprobe radeon, là vgaswitcheroo existe ainsi que le fichier switch après quoi je tente une modif (nimporte laquelle) et là des bugs inattendue se produisent : si je stop radeon j'obtiens une sorte de dmesg avec des addresses étranges en hexa et en binaires, si après ça je fais un cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch le système plante (du moins la tty dans laquelle je fais ça se bloque entièrement), un radeonMBASH.sh à pour effet de supprimer tout l'affichage (dont fbcon) et un inteMBASH à juste pour effet de bloquer la tty dans laquelle le script se lance (là aussi le fichier switch devient illisible, un nano -w switch bloque tout le système).

Pourquoi je n'ai ça que sous gentoo? Aucune idée et c'est tout bonnement im-po-ss-ible à deboguer comme situation et je crains que ma gentoo ne demeure ainsi  ...

Note : Sans initramfs mon système boot et tout marche mais j'ai aussi des problèmes avec vgaswitcheroo ... comme drm ne fonctionne que tout-en-modules j'ai pensé mieux de tenter avec une initramfs (bien que j'obtienne toujours des bugs).

----------

## noobux

Continez de répondre please ! Pas grave si il n'y a pas de solutions directes mais j'ai besoin d'idées neuves ! Alors entraidons nous je rappelle tout d'abord que je ne fais pas ça prioritairement pour nous, mais car c'est un problème déjà rencontré souvent je pense notamment à un poste de ce forum (fr) le voici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-881097.html , ne laissons pas tomber ! Moi le seul domaine que je connais bien c'est celui des cartes graphiques gpu / optimus et tout ce qui va avec donc j'aimerais bien régler ça, car ça vient bien de gentoo ( je vais vous poster bientôt le DMESG que j'obtiens ) j'ai déjà eu ce DMESG sous ubuntu mais dans les versions antérieur (kernel précédent).

Il y a très peu de messages sur ce forum donc ne les laissez pas tomber ! Moi personnellement j'aide surtout pour les cartes graphiques car je ne connais pas grand chose d'autre.

Alors je rencontre plusieurs problèmes, je vous dis ou j'en suis, je trouve déjà une chose bizarre : dans /lib, si je fais ls j'ai :

```

2.6.38-gentoo-r6

2.6.38-gentoo-r6-ARCH (wtf c'est quoi ?!)

```

Pourquoi ai-je deux kernel dans /lib de la même version, je n'ai jamais vu ça auparavent !!! (je ne sais pas si c'est important mais ça m'embrouille pour savoir ce qui se passe)

Actuellement je passe en ~amd64, je vais y arriver difficilement car tant que je n'ai pas accès au powermanagement radeon et que je ne peux pas l'éteindre mon ordi chauffe énormément ( 68 degrés à frois) là je compile depuis peu et je suis à 85 degrés je pense que je vais avoir plusieurs coupure avant la fin (en espérant que la maj règle le pb et que je retrouve 58 degrés).

Voilà merci d'avance à tous, je vous envois mon DMESG dans quelques minutes ! (si vous avez un problème avec vos gpus faites moi signe)

*******************************************        EDIT          ******************************************************

Une chose bizarre : pendant la compilation (en ce moment même), je trouve la que la fluidité du texte qui défile est énorme (d'habitude c'est très lent et saccadé) contrairement à ma dernière install' (à cette époque il me semble que j'avais réussi à activer vgaswitcheroo), je soupçonne que pour X raison, la console utilise déjà un gpu (intel/radeon)  ce qui expliquera le bug lors du switch (bien que je n'en sois pas sur).

----------

